# 3 Men Went Backpacking in the Wind Rivers



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Three men were backpacking in the Wind River Mountains










when they came upon a large raging, violent river.










Needing to get to the other side, the first man prayed:










'God, please give me the strength to cross the river.

Poof!!!

God gave him big arms and strong legs...










the stream subsided and he was able to wade across in about an hour, but twice almost drowning.

After witnessing that, the second man prayed:










'God, please give me strength and the tools to cross the river'

Poof!!!

God gave him a rowboat and strong arms and strong legs...










and he was able to row across in about an hour after almost capsizing three times!

Seeing what happened to the first two men, the third man prayed:










'God, please give me the strength, the tools and the intelligence to cross the river'

Poof!!!

*HE WAS TURNED INTO A WOMAN!!!*

She checked the map, hiked one hundred yards upstream...










and walked across the bridge.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

That,s a good one! the Mrs really liked it when I showed her :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I do better with pictures (since I have a short attention span)

Thanks for putting a smile on my overly home-worked face 

Now back to studying....


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Loved it!


----------



## 3point (Nov 8, 2008)

That sure is some beatiful country! Those pics brought back many memories of my four trips into the res. Looks familiar but can't quite place it. The story reminds me of trying to cross the river out of Raft Lake. Pretty nerve-racking.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good story. I'm not sure about those goofy-looking buggers in the first picture though.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

That girl is going to get some ****leburrs in some very uncomfortable places! :mrgreen:


----------

